# My New 09 hemi



## Astros13 (Jan 28, 2009)

Just got it Friday and so far i love it.








































Had to take it in monday to get the towing package installed I told them i wouldn't buy the truck without it 








Check out the key i never seen these before


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

very nice, congrats!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Very Sharp, i like the new lines and the interior looks a lot more comfortable!


----------



## houstonhunter (Apr 15, 2007)

Where are the in bed toolboxes???


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

Nice. I'll be in a new one in another 4 weeks or so. I'm having a hard time finding one with the options I want so I'm going to have it built. 
--Hop


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

very nice! hopefully the suspension is a lot better on the new models.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

is it 4x4?


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

I think they got the key design from when they were partnered with Daimler Benz, as it looks like a Mercedes key.

That center dash looks almost like an exact replica of my 07 Tundra. Nice truck


----------



## Astros13 (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks and no its not 4x4. I pulled my boat on wednesday to kemah and it didnt even feel like i was pulling anything. It was a real smooth ride. My dad has a 4.7L Ram and pulls the boat good but my 5.7L pulls it without a problem..


----------



## Danno93 (Apr 15, 2006)

Just got mine Saturday. Love mine also. The Ford 6.0 ltr was in the shop one too many times! The ride is so much more comfortable than the F250 was. Also like the LIFETIME WARRANTY on the powertrain.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

thats a really sharp looking truck. Congrats.


----------



## twoZJs (Jul 23, 2008)

That is so sweet. Like that color. 
My Hemi, White w/about 7500 miles. I started using X1R with every oil chg after the 5K miles. I purchased the hard copy version of the mfg's shop manuals. The CD version is a royal pain but fraction of the cost.


----------



## SPECKulator (Feb 24, 2005)

I got one on Monday. SLT Quad Cab, Hemi, in the Austin Tan color. Love it!


----------



## energinerbuzzy (Oct 28, 2008)

I just picked up mine on Wednesday, and so far I'm lovin it!
What is the size and weight on your Boat? I am curious to how well it will pull a 24' in the 6000lb range.

Here is a little vid I shot of my truck the other day


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

Sweet!......It looks great. I love the silver. I have an '03 Laramie CQ 4x4 CTD in the same color.

If Dodge ever put's the Cummins in that body style, I'm in.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

Favor, please:

Will one of you new dodge owners, after you run a few tanks of gas thru it, give us a gas mileage report, done the old fashion way, with trip-odometer and math (not the on-board computer)?

Thanks!


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Mine's an 08, not an 09. Mileage the old fashioned way I have gotten 20.5 hwy by running 63-64mph. At 65and up, all 8 cylinders cut in. Running 70mph, I get 17.5-18 hwy. Everyday driving around town 14.5-15mpg driving easy, 11 if you like to plant your foot a lot. Mine's a Laramie with 20" wheels, not sure if that makes a difference in MPG or not. Wind can also make a big difference, have gotten as high as 22mpg with a tailwind coming back from the coast to Austin and 15mpg heading into it mostly highway.

I understand the multi-displacement programming is different on 09's and they supposedly run more on 4 cylinders since they also have the variable valve timing to generate more torque when needed without having to cut in the other 4 jugs.


----------



## energinerbuzzy (Oct 28, 2008)

Mine is an 09'.
I have only ran one full tank thru it so far and am on my second tank now.
All I can say is, I must have a lot heavier foot than I realize. Because I got an average of 12mpg hand calculated.
But all that was sitting in traffic or with the foot to the floorboard if I had an open road!.
And for those of you who DON'T want the engine to go into MDS mode? Just switch over to manual auto in 5th gear and it will never activate.
It bugs the he11 out of me and I try to keep it in manual 5th all the time.
Bugs me mainly because I put custom exhaust on it and 4 cylinder mode sounds like %$#%@ with a Magnaflow muffler!


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

If your looking at the new '09 here is a good post.
http://dodgeforum.com/forum/4th-gen-ram/182233-official-mpg-4th-gen-post.html

Mine is sitting at the dealer waiting on a new bumper. It was damaged on the trip down from the factory. Hope to be in it by the end of this week.
--Hop


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

Picked it up yesterday.
It's got everything other than a sunroof and rear seat tv.
2009 Ram 1500 crew 4x4 inferno red Sport.
Hemi, 3:92's, leather, cooled / heated seat's and wheel, Alpine sound, Nav, Uconnect, Sport luxury package, backup camera and a bunch more.
I'm loving it!

































































Gotta love rompin down on the skinny pedal. Those stock duals sing pretty good.
--Hop


----------

